# Strasslein Congress Results



## Lisa Strass (Aug 6, 2006)

Mike and the horses are on their way home now. This was our first Congress, and I know Mike had a great time!

R2 was our big star: :aktion033:

Martin's Mardi Gras Radiant Redhead -- *CONGRESS CHAMPION Classic 2 yr old Mare, Under * and* CONGRESS RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION ClASSIC MARE, Under * :new_shocked:

Thank you Belinda for making "R2" look her absolute best! We can't wait to get her back in your hands next year.




:

Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra -- *CONGRESS RESERVE CHAMPION Classic 2 yr old Stallion, Under*

Thank you Carin for doing such a good job with Frank! We know he's a challenge!



:

Fiddlestix Princess Dye - Congress Top Ten Futurity Foal of Current Year and Congress Top Tep Classic Foal of Current Year

Thank you Kelli Shaw for all your work getting Dye ready for Congress and letting us take her home.



:

Starstrucks Golds First Kiss - Congress Top Ten Futurity Foal of Current Year and Congress Top Ten Classic Foal of Current Year

Thanks again to Carin for doing such a good job with this weanling in such a short period of time. :aktion033:

And then I also have to brag on Mike...

I wasn't able to go to Congress, so Mike had to fill in for me for the Amateur Classes :new_shocked: This after just breaking his leg last April and NEVER showing a Shetland before. (In fact he's only been in the miniature ring once.) Anyway, Mike did a great job winning a CONGRESS RESERVE CHAMPION Classic Amatuer Mare with R2 and receiving 3rd with Frank in the Classic Amatuer Stallion class. I'm so proud of you!



:



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations on a great showing!! im so sorry i missed it this year. lets go next year lisa!


----------



## crponies (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are some wonderful results! Congratulations!


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations!! :bgrin


----------



## Erica (Aug 6, 2006)

Lisa -

R2 looked great and Mike did a great job showing her!

Missed you not being there, but will see you at Nationals.........which is fast approaching!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats! What wonderful results


----------



## Frankie (Aug 7, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

Whooooooooooooooooo Mike! :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 7, 2006)

kaykay said:


> Congratulations on a great showing!! im so sorry i missed it this year. lets go next year lisa!



It's a deal!! And Kay, I think Jet is gorgeous!


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to second Lisa's brags, especially on Mike. He did an outstanding job showing Frank and R2 in his ammy classes (despite Frank kicking Mike in his bum leg during rail work)! :aktion033: I'm sure there will be pics to follow.

Pondering Oaks results for Heaven's Gate Special Design included:

Top Ten Classic Liberty

Top Five Open Showmanship - as a YEARLING



: and had NEVER done showmanship before!

and an OUTSTANDING 3rd place in Classic yearling Over Mares. :new_shocked:

Design will definately be back next year!


----------



## strass (Aug 7, 2006)

All week long, people have been entirely too nice to me. Congress was a blast...had some good successes, met some new people, got to spend some time getting to better know some wonderful friends and got to watch and take part in a quality horse show. This was my first Congress. In comparison the Miniature Horse Nationals, I found it to be smaller, more relaxed and yet still tougher. The level of competition is impressive...so many beautiful horses.

Pics? Of course there are pics.

Here's Belinda showing R2 to the judges.






Here's Carin resetting Frank after their rail-work. (He was well-behaved for her.)






This is Kelli Shaw setting up P-Dyedy (Princess Dye) at the start of her class.






Carin talking to Kiss after the judges cards were turned in.






Carin and her horse, Design, in showmanship.






AND...putting the amateur back in "Amateur, Owned and Shown"...here's me...

...standing on one leg and faking a smile after Frank's class where he kicked my bad ankle...






...and giving R2 a kiss as I tell her how proud I was of her.






Now for the important stuff:

Thank you, Belinda for working your magic on R2. Looking forward to Nationals.

Thank you, Kelli, Karen and Jim for all your time and efforts and allowing us to own Dye.

Thank you, Carin for the remarkable job with Frank and Kiss and a special thanks for putting up with me and all my antics, annoyances, and my over-active sense of humor all week and on 2 very long truck rides. Your patience is astounding.

Thank you to the Masons and the Martins for all your advice and guidance. It's nice to have friends like you watching out for us.

Also, Thank you to my wife, Lisa, for allowing me to go to this show when you are so much better with the horses than I am. I know how badly you wanted to be there yourself. I know you will shine at Nationals.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Great results and great pics!! I look forward to seeing your horses at nationals and maybe I will get a chance to meet you folks too!! Sorry about your ankle Mike(I have to admit I am still giggling about the way you told us the story of your fractured ankle though) how do horses manage to find your weak spot and then stomp right on it??? :lol: ouch!!

Pam


----------

